# Your fursona?



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

So guys.. Who is YOUR fursona? tell me a bit about em, I'm curious ^^

As for my own

Name: Fox *yes he's aware it's not a terribly creative name..*

species: Silver fox

age: 20

quick bio:
Fox is a being seemingly scattered through time, when he dies he awakens in a new timeline looking very similar, with a similar personality, and similar abilities, but with no recollection of his past lives.
He seems to have natural abilities with magic, and is fairly decent at swordplay *specifically saber style*
He's quirky an odd, he always seems just a bit off kilter...

physical description: tall , incrediblyskinny, silver and white fur, brown eyes, blue and black hair that for whatever reasons seems to stand up on end with no problem.

so there's my fursona, what of your guys? owo


----------



## HelixPhoenix (Mar 11, 2016)

my fursona is a green and yellow wolf/deer thing named Absinthe. hes an avid drug user and very much an alcoholic. hes dryly sarcastic and tries really hard to not care about anything at all. hes a bar tender at a terrible strip club and has like 1.5 friends. one time me spent 28 hours watching sons of anarchy.

physical description: 7 feet tall,green with yellow spots on his face,arms,and thighs. yellow antlers and nose,deer tail but wolf/husky body


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

deer thing?  I that what he says he is or does the species not have a name? XD
*said the fox named fox*


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 11, 2016)

Hihi Fox, I'm always eager and proud to present myself to others! (I swear it isnt because the more sentient beings are aware of my being the closer they are to spontaneous, chaotic doom. I swear!)

My name Is Dazreiello, Or know in ancient lore as Daathz'Rrlyeloth. I am a(n)̐̄͑̾͆ͦ͐̍̂͞ ̾ͮ̊͑̑͑̏̋̀͘ ͛ͩ̐̔ͫ̚͡ ̶̆̑͛ͩ͛̐̆ ͆̃̊̓̀̏͞ ̢̿͗ͦ͌̂̐̐̾̀ ̴̵̡ͨ̾̒̓ͩ̀̍ ̸̧̢ͤ͐̅̽ͥ̃ ͬ̀ͪ͌̂̆͑̚ ̽ͥͥͤ ̾̉ ̆̌̈ ̴ͥ͜ ͑ͣͧ̓̿ͥ ̴̉ͦͤ͑ ̛͛ ̂̋͠ ̛ͯ̽͑̆͛ͨͪ͛ͦ ̓͛͂̇͊ͥ͞ ͋̂̓̓͌̕ ̓͊̌ͯ̐̐ͯ̕͏́ ̒ͧ̈́͌ͯ͟ ̃̓͗Commonly dubbed as an Eldritch god of sorts (Inspired by HP lovecraft, see Azathoth) But I am a fragment of the real thing making me weak enough to even have a continuous consciousness. With that said I form this very consciousness to appear within the visible spectrum as a Dragon~~ So, You may just consider me a Dragon as far as you or any Gods are even capable to be aware.

Black long hair and dresses with inspiration from the Victorian era or 1700s Europe. (Fancy stuff!)

Age is just as inconsistent as the very true being I am, but again I have no issues with taking the age 24 for myself~

I am either a mischievous sort or a kind of incubus in behavior depending on my mood. But I also have a chibi form when I experience softness within my physical soul~

During RP scenarios, it sounds like I would be disliked since my being's distortive nature and 4th wall breaking makes me god modding, as it is dubbed, but thats the beauty of being a ̷̤ ̢͈͍͞͏́͡ ̶̷̸͞ ̡͏̨̀ ҉̨͡͡ ̸͏ ̡̛́͠ ͢͜ ͟҉ ͜ ̨̛̛͟ ̷̧̛͞ ҉̶͏̛ ҉̴ ̵̢̧͘ ̶̨́̕ ̧͢ ́͝͏͠͝ ̢͢ ̢͠ ̨̧͟ ҉͞͏ ̸̶͞͏ ̨͞. My very being is inconsistent, which makes it canonical to start any story with any measure and limits of power necessary to exist in the world created! My memories aren't even in tact most of the time until I exit said universe~ So I am VERY compatible in RPs too as well as a good God mod buster.


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

quite the complex background there ^^"


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 11, 2016)

drjoshfox said:


> quite the complex background there ^^"


Lol its more of a Complex Simplicity. My overall concept is simple and quite unfair, but the fairness of it all for the recipients beyond the 4th wall is complex. 
(OOC now Lul)
Infact the complexity beyond even my comprehension, Out Of Character... x.x Seriously trying to explain these "creatures" puts me in circle quite literally since their form and power is beyond infinite comprehension and limitation, this includes their own Comprehension and limitation... I just nick name them Hell Dwellers for some reason in my series (Which I have still yet to release anything about cuz Im working too hard on it to be first presented as an animation... Im too ambitious.


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

hehe it's all good, a lot of us have projects on the go that are taking awhile to release


----------



## HelixPhoenix (Mar 11, 2016)

drjoshfox said:


> deer thing?  I that what he says he is or does the species not have a name? XD
> *said the fox named fox*


i cant think of a species name that doesnt sound dumb,example,dolf and weer lol


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 11, 2016)

Is a "Boo" an option?
=)


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 12, 2016)

HelixPhoenix said:


> i cant think of a species name that doesnt sound dumb,example,dolf and weer lol



You could always use taxonomical names.. Family Cervidae (deer) and family Canidae (wolf).. Cervinine? Canivid?

-----

Back on topic, I don't have a fursona and likely never will. What I do have, however, is an alien race that I've been working on for quite some time. Some of the finished concepts are in my gallery but nearly all of it is outdated because I'm constantly altering and refining things and even restarted completely a couple of times.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 12, 2016)

in fact I have two, but I'll do my shark for the time being.
name: test subject 12984
species: shark
age: 19
quick bio: is an failed test subject of an bio experiment of an high tech governments plan to make immortal people, he has no memories of anything before he was recused by an group of rebels who sacrificed there lives to free the test subjects before they where further bind-washed and made into mindless slaves, he fights for his very survival hiding form planet to planet.


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 12, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Is a "Boo" an option?
> =)


yeah, I dont see why not


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 12, 2016)

Victor-933 said:


> You could always use taxonomical names.. Family Cervidae (deer) and family Canidae (wolf).. Cervinine? Canivid?



oh! good idea!


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 12, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> in fact I have two, but I'll do my shark for the time being.
> name: test subject 12984
> species: shark
> age: 19
> quick bio: is an failed test subject of an bio experiment of an high tech governments plan to make immortal people, he has no memories of anything before he was recused by an group of rebels who sacrificed there lives in to free the test  before they where further bind-washed and made into mindless slaves, he fights for his very survival hiding form planet to planet.


So he's the only of his kind?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 12, 2016)

Dack Applewold
Age 22
Ht. 5' 9.75"
Wt. 155lbs
He's a fox with purple hair. He likes dancing, video games, movies, and Martial Arts. He works as a bartender in the city. He's had numerous girlfriends (one of his Ex-Girlfriends actually tried to EAT him) and a handful of boyfriends, though he's never had a relationship last beyond two dates. He likes Pizza and alcoholic Apple ciders (that was never meant to be a terrible pun on his surname). During the day, he's just another fox, at night he tends to become a major goofball


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 13, 2016)

Tatsu
Shiba Inu with small dragon wings.
Basically me without as much defense mechanisms. Also I made myself thinner. XD


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 13, 2016)

Name: Blaze Tyler
Age: 18
Height: 6'5
Species: Fire Dragon
Blaze is a thoughtful person that enjoys to work in the creative industry in areas such as music and programming. He is a big ol gay gay (More detailed description)
Here is a visual reference ^o^


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 13, 2016)

Name: Magdali
Age: I dunno
Height: Six feet or so
Species: Stellar dragon (demon), but sometimes she's a blue cougar just because 
Maggy is kind of fat and lazy and likes to draw. Like me, except blue.


----------



## Puppenstein (Mar 13, 2016)

Pretty new to this so I'll give it a shot!

Name: Nessa
Age: Haven't decided or probably wont put any.
Sex: Female
Height: 5'4
Species: Some kind of mash between a dog, bat, goat, demon thing
A big procrastinator. Likes eating alot and just hanging out with her close friends.
Ref sheet here: www.furaffinity.net: Nessa Ref Sheet by Puppenstein


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 13, 2016)

drjoshfox said:


> So he's the only of his kind?


nope there are many more escaped test subjects scattered across the universe that are more or less like him.


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 13, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Dack Applewold
> Age 22
> Ht. 5' 9.75"
> Wt. 155lbs
> He's a fox with purple hair. He likes dancing, video games, movies, and Martial Arts. He works as a bartender in the city. He's had numerous girlfriends and a handful of boyfriends, though he's never had a relationship last beyond two dates. He likes Pizza and alcoholic Apple ciders (that was never meant to be a terrible pun on his surname). During the day, he's just another fox, at night he tends to become a major goofball


heeeeyyy another fox ! Fox foofs unite!


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 13, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> Name: Blaze Tyler
> Age: 18
> Height: 6'5
> Species: Fire Dragon
> ...


gay buff dragon >w<


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 13, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> Name: Magdali
> Age: I dunno
> Height: Six feet or so
> Species: Stellar dragon (demon), but sometimes she's a blue cougar just because
> Maggy is kind of fat and lazy and likes to draw. Like me, except blue.


fat and lazy? oh im sure shes fine


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 13, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Tatsu
> Shiba Inu with small dragon wings.
> Basically me without as much defense mechanisms. Also I made myself thinner. XD


heh maybe i should follow in your footsteps and make fox weigh more lol


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 13, 2016)

Puppenstein said:


> Pretty new to this so I'll give it a shot!
> 
> Name: Nessa
> Age: Haven't decided or probably wont put any.
> ...


interesting colour scheme


----------



## Rouncible (Mar 14, 2016)

I only just settled on an appearance for mine, so I can finally post here! ^^

Name: Sadie Lovelace
Sex: Female
Species: Eh... kind of a Gazelle? But not quite?
Height: Probably around 5'7 or so
Ref is here


----------



## Pteri (Mar 15, 2016)

Name: Natalia Grus (I'm so creative, I know xD)
Species: Sandhill Crane
Gender: Female
Height: about 6'0
Weight: I'm not sure but she is a bird, so she's really light
Colors: Mostly Light blue with yellow green-tipped wings and tail. Her face is white and she has dark brown feathers on her head (almost like hair)
Ref: www.furaffinity.net: Natalia the Crane by GravityFallsCrossovers


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 15, 2016)

I haven't yet really fleshed my fursona out to the point where I could write a full-blown bio for her, but she's a flying cat-folf person.


----------



## malibu (Mar 17, 2016)

Name: Maduro
Species: Mutt Dog
Age: 30
Short bio: There really isn't much to say. He's basically me in dog form. Laid back, lazy, quiet, loves food, and asexual with no interest in dating.


----------



## Reti (Mar 17, 2016)

My turn! My turn!

Name : Reti Reedel
Species : Fennec/cat/thing... Let's say it's a reloy. (No, it isn't a true species)
Age : 20
Sex : Male

He is little, have weird colors and his fur make him a lot more massive than he really is. He is an IT student, currently studying at the Univalion university but isn't the best nor the worse student there, he is just average. He consider himself as lucky but is otherwise pretty pessimistic, unable to socialize porperly... And pretty much everything can scare him.
His life is like a calm river, he always were lucky and didn't have a lot of problems... or he didn't want to see them... His story isn't really intersting, he is Mr everyone (or nobody?) and never lived thraumatic or supernatural experiences.

And here he is if you want : www.furaffinity.net: Reti by reretire6


----------



## Kiari Candy (Mar 17, 2016)

The one I have as my Icon is Kiari. She's a pretty average joe and enjoys card and board games. She also works a lot and sleeps when she can't find anything productive.
My other one Spring, is going to be a fursuit soon. I haven't gotten a personality out yet.


----------



## SheriBonBon (Mar 18, 2016)

Cougar with brown-orange fur. Resembles milk chocolate a little bit . It's just me - the same personality, bio, etc.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 18, 2016)

My turn! :3 My fursona is a wolf pup (babyfur) who goes by the name of Tovah. She's 10 months, 10 years in human age, and is a "Sugar Pup". Meaning, she loves sweet things. And I edited her appearance recently, however, she still looks like my profile picture! Lots of people will probably see her around since my fursuit, which I plan to get for my birthday as a late present, will be her. 
(She's also based off my past innocence and childhood, so yiffers go away! >^<)


----------



## Eirrinn (Mar 18, 2016)

Mines an alien fennec fox from a far away galaxy, she can shape shift between planti,digi,feral ect. Mostly because I can't make up my mind of what I like more


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 18, 2016)

A generic black and gray fox with blue eyes and blonde hair. I like to keep things simple.


----------



## Toastinatir (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm still working on mine. I'm just barely dipping my toes into this whole furry community thing. I do enjoy seeing everyone else's fursonas though! It's part of why I'm trying to get in on all this. 
So far I've got male cat, my height (6'2"), probably white with blue accents, and maybe with wings? Wings are lovely. -w-
He'll eventually get his own story and everything too. I love to write!~


----------



## Rouncible (Mar 19, 2016)

SheriBonBon said:


> Cougar with brown-orange fur. Resembles milk chocolate a little bit . It's just me - the same personality, bio, etc.


Your icon is SO CUTE omg


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 19, 2016)

My icon is that of a character named Mythic, a gryphon mage. (The drawing there is old and is in feral mode)


----------



## Olan (Mar 19, 2016)

a kinda vanilla but snappy alaskan malamute, decently modern and really tries to do stuff fast, besides talking to people and stuff.


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2016)

Olan said:


> a kinda vanilla but snappy alaskan malamute, decently modern and really tries to do stuff fast, besides talking to people and stuff.



Aw, an Alaskan Malamute! I started out in the fandom as an Alaskan Malamute named Sweet Pea, but more recently became a skunk. I'll always like Malamutes, though, and still use my past fursona to RP and in stories.

Great to see a Malamute here. Plus, they make the best sled dogs!


----------



## Olan (Mar 19, 2016)

Simo said:


> Aw, an Alaskan Malamute! I started out in the fandom as an Alaskan Malamute named Sweet Pea, but more recently became a skunk. I'll always like Malamutes, though, and still use my past fursona to RP and in stories.
> 
> Great to see a Malamute here. Plus, they make the best sled dogs!


they really do make good sled dogs, and also really cute sonas!

I'm kinda newer to the participating in the community part of being a furry, but I feel really into the alaskan malamute, even though it's a dog like 99% of all other species.


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2016)

Olan said:


> they really do make good sled dogs, and also really cute sonas!
> 
> I'm kinda newer to the participating in the community part of being a furry, but I feel really into the alaskan malamute, even though it's a dog like 99% of all other species.




Yep, maybe not as fast as Huskies, but they pull more weight, with greater endurance. Have always wanted one (or a few), one day. I did go dog-sledding once up in Michigan at a place that gives lessons, and that was amazing. Mixed team of Malamutes and Huskies; Huskies as the lead dogs, Malamutes as the wheel (rear) dogs. Was a lot harder and more of a workout than I thought. Went with my sister, and we managed to tip the sled three times. Lucky snow is soft!


----------



## Olan (Mar 19, 2016)

Simo said:


> Yep, maybe not as fast as Huskies, but they pull more weight, with greater endurance. Have always wanted one (or a few), one day. I did go dog-sledding once up in Michigan at a place that gives lessons, and that was amazing. Mixed team of Malamutes and Huskies; Huskies as the lead dogs, Malamutes as the wheel (rear) dogs. Was a lot harder and more of a workout than I thought. Went with my sister, and we managed to tip the sled three times. Lucky snow is soft!



They're super strong, their hind legs are like machines, but they still remain really cute all the time which I like. I'm more of a cat person myself, dogs take a little more work which honestly I can't reliably give so I would feel bad if I couldn't. Seeing a malamute in real life however would be super cool. Up in Minnesota I've been dog sledding, but usually only husky :/


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2016)

Olan said:


> They're super strong, their hind legs are like machines, but they still remain really cute all the time which I like. I'm more of a cat person myself, dogs take a little more work which honestly I can't reliably give so I would feel bad if I couldn't. Seeing a malamute in real life however would be super cool. Up in Minnesota I've been dog sledding, but usually only husky :/




Ah, I'm down here in Maryland now, but do miss the cold, oddly enough, or at least the snow. Well, about to head out, but have fun mushing!


----------



## Olan (Mar 19, 2016)

Simo said:


> Ah, I'm down here in Maryland now, but do miss the cold, oddly enough, or at least the snow. Well, about to head out, but have fun mushing!



have fun... skunking! xD


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 25, 2016)

so many fursonas >w<


----------



## Wohali (Mar 26, 2016)

I've been thinking hard on this for a while so I hope this doesn't sound cliché or corny...
Name Wohali (woe-ha-lee)
He's a bald eagle who lives in a small town and runs a failing gym. He served a very short time in the US army but was honorably discharged after a nasty fall during training permanently damaged his left knee. He thus turned to teaching boxing, something his father had taught him. He comes off rough but he's actually quite a softy.

That's as deep as I can go, lol.


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 27, 2016)

A black and rainbow kitsune and husky hybrid, you may have heard the NIIC song of her! 

I also have a more realistic species for her which is just a fox and husky hybrid, just because kitsunes are not real obviously


----------



## Chazzamatazz (Mar 27, 2016)

Mama Shaman is a Red Panda who taps into the spirit realms by her personal contacts, of which she is usually wearing an aspect or two - such as her trademark chital deer antlers. She's a mother figure and/or source of wisdom for many who know her; though she is not all serious she is often pensive and observant.


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 27, 2016)

Reno Dante Sabatori, a Great Horned Owl who lives in England and works as a professor of ornithology for the University of Oxford. He was born in Madrid, Spain, but moved to London during the Revolution of 1868 and never moved back after his father died when he was ten. Grew up mostly in low-income and joined the military after primary schooling, eventually serving during the Third Anglo-Burmese War. He used the money from his service in order to attend college, and after ten years of study started his teaching position. He will eventually court and marry a female goat, volunteer for the first World War where he will be injured and be a prisoner of the Germans starting in 1915, and fathers his only child in 1920. 

Just a short synopsis of some of the more important bits of his story.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't have a fursona to represent me,  but my profile on here named after my anthropomorphic Panther named Tony O' Fallon. He grew up in Roundout, Illinois, literally a stone throw away from the Wisconsin state line. He had pretty normal life up until High School, when he decided to drop out to the end of help out other anthros. In a decision that would help him feel more at home, he decided to have himself turned into anthro panther. His parents weren't thrilled about it at first, but over time, they reluctantly gave in, because they realized he was still the same boy they knew and loved for over 18 years.
Tony is a nice guy. He's suave, charming. and friendly. He's not afraid to push a couple buttons on his friends, but he knows his boundaries and does not go past them. But when he is rescuing and helping other anthros to break out of the concentration camps where they are being held, and helping to rehabilitate them, this is where his true colors shine. Not only is he a great guy to be around, he's also got a big heart. When others need attention and care, he puts them first and foremost. He listens and reasons with them, and he knows how to cater to their personalities (most of the time). He will do what ever he can to help if they are in trouble, and if he can't help himself, he will find somebody who can.
Tony is odd in that is rather old fashioned. He has an interest in 1930s-1940s culture. He listens to Glenn Miller, Duke Ellington, and other Jazz and Swing musicians from the time, and he loves to play their songs on his saxophone. He is also helping his dad to restore a pair of old cars from the 1930s. He does have a rock n' roll side to him, but he considers rock n' roll to be a "guilty pleasure".


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 28, 2016)

My fursona is a shark. She's just me with a different hairdo, no fancy bio. Same likes and all that. I used to construct bigtime lovely bios for my fursonas... and that's when I started losing touch with them. YMMV of course, lots of people have no trouble with it. I did, however, give her a name different than mine. Her name is Portley.

So basically: she's friendly and outgoing most of the time, but anxiety can make her a shut in and introvert at other times. She likes superheroes and candy and gaming, she likes Deadpool, and music, and hanging out. She likes Doctor Who and cosplaying and flowers, and vintage stuff and cars... I could go on but half of it's in my FA bio and the rest is knowing me.


----------



## Tsumaranai (Mar 28, 2016)

Name: Sugar-Rush 
Age: 16 
Gender: Female
Hight: 5'6
Species: Cat/Fox/Goat hybrid
Looks: S-R has light brown fur but has neon colors too. Such as her bright purple 'mask' on her face, her neon striped ears/tail, her neon red goat horns, the neon red heart on her chest, and her different colored neon limbs.

She has very unique eyes! They are very bright blue but instead of normal black pupils she has pink pupils.

Her overall body shape is that of a cat, she then has horns and a tail of a goat, and very big fox ears! Coax (Cat/Goat/Fox, should I call it that?? XD)

Anyways, Sugar-Rush is still a w.i.p, just dumping what her overall character design as of right now is here


----------



## Thundeere (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, my last name is Deere(no-brainer). I also live in Colorado and see deer everywhere so...yea. I love the OKC Thunder and so I put Thun and Deere together. I did my legit height of 6'4 and then added some washboard aaaaaaabs(I can dream) and sexy hair.


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2016)

Mine is an Uncia(that's kinda like a panther or sht)
About 6-7 ft. Tall
No background or age, but the personality is shy and untalkative for some and annoying, goosy and uneven temper

Haven't made up his name yet


----------



## LindyHop (Mar 31, 2016)

My fursona is pretty much just me just a little fuzzier and bluer. 

Her name is Lindy, she's 5'4'' with thick thighs, a fat butt and just a hint of tummy chub. She's often quiet choosing to listen more than speak although she wishes she had the courage to say what she thinks/feels more often. She's known to deliver quite the cutting remark though from time to time if you catch her on the wrong day. She suffers from mild anxiety manifesting in an air of aloofness and acid reflux. She enjoys indulging her more primal desires as well as cuddling, hot showers, medical shows, and warm rainy days.


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 31, 2016)

Glider said:


> Mine is an Uncia(that's kinda like a panther or sht)
> About 6-7 ft. Tall
> No background or age, but the personality is shy and untalkative for some and annoying, goosy and uneven temper
> 
> Haven't made up his name yet



_Panthera uncia_ is the scientific name of the snow leopard, though (off-topic for a moment here) I _do_ remember a snow leopard _named_ Uncia, funnily enough!  She's an artificially intelligent suit of animal mecha armor from the _FreeRIDErs_ series (on-forum discussion thread here) whose personality I might describe as anything _but_ shy and untalkative.  Anyway, back to fursonas…


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly said:


> _Panthera uncia_ is the scientific name of the snow leopard, though (off-topic for a moment here) I _do_ remember a snow leopard _named_ Uncia, funnily enough!  She's an artificially intelligent suit of animal mocha armor from the _FreeRIDErs_ series (on-forum discussion thread here) whose personality I might describe as anything _but_ shy and untalkative.  Anyway, back to fursonas…


 I don't like when certain species have certain characteristics, and I know what's an Uncia (duh...)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 1, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> i will take any possible opportunity to talk about my fursona, Mars!! he is a spotted hyena, and is pretty much me lol. he likes fast food, disco, ugly clothes and bad jokes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He reminds me of Jersey Shore.


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Name: Moondog
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Species: Wolf
Height: 6'1"
Sexuality: Bisexual

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Face is white, connecting to the front, left and right of neck which is also white. Chest is white with it narrowing as it gets to his hips, to the groin, inner thighs to almost the knees, following the underside of his tail. All of his paws are white except his left foot which is black. The rest of him is grey. (Grey wolf... I know not very original). His hair is very short, hardly ever styled, very military-ish.
- Markings: Celtic trinity on left pec, tribal dragon tattoo on neck (tail starts on left shoulder and goes halfway up the neck, wraps around the back of neck, head is on left/front-ish of neck). Has a small 'V' shaped nick out of the left side of his left ear.
- Eye color: Forest Green
- Body: Toned, killer abs yo lol XD

Likes: Junk food, adventure, sex, physical fighting, treasure.
-Dislikes: Intolerance, lying, mushrooms, drugs.

-History: Had a normal childhood, longed for adventure and to be a superhero. After a short stay at a university, Moondog left to find that adventure and freedom. After traveling around he fought briefly in cage fights to make quick cash. One night after a fight, he was approached by a professor looking for security for an expedition. Moondog excitedly accepted. After his first adventure, with a pocket full of gold and a recommendation from the professor, he started out to find similar adventure! ^^

www.furaffinity.net: Moondog full body ref by Tatsuchan18 by TheeMoondoggy
www.furaffinity.net: Moondog the Stud by TheeMoondoggy


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm close to done with mine, even though it's just me as a fox.

Name: ??? 
Age: 16
Sex: Nobody needs to know that >_>
Species: Fennec Fox
Height: 5'6"-5'7" ish(?)
Weight: 125lbs

Appearance
Hair and fur: Light brown hair and fur with the usual markings around the eyes. Hair is medium length and unkempt. There are a few white strippes down the arms and the legs and paws are black.
Markings: There is a small circular scar on the side of the neck, but it's small and easily missed. 
Clothes: Loves to wear scarves, and sometimes a coat. Wears jeans mostly and ocassionaly some jewelry, especially necklaces.
Eyes: Grey (Central heterochromia in the right, making it brown only around the iris.
Body: Small and skinny with a slight athletic build.

Likes: a good time, sex, food (sweets especially), running, cuddling, video games, music, art, singing, and acting.

Dislikes: Loud noises, being punished, closed spaces, rude people, bigotry, being touched by people I don't know, healthy food, and hypocrisy aimed at me.

History:


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

Glider said:


> Mine is an Uncia(that's kinda like a panther or sht)
> About 6-7 ft. Tall
> No background or age, but the personality is shy and untalkative for some and annoying, goosy and uneven temper
> 
> Haven't made up his name yet



That's a very large height range >.>

Also cool animal choice.


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> That's a very large height range >.>
> 
> Also cool animal choice.



Well I'm pretty tall myself, plus I never use "feet" since I'm used to a metric system, so I might have made a little mistake with the height, anyway...


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Apr 2, 2016)

Name: Rhiann (considering changing it)

Species: Cow

Age: Almost 20

Body Type: Chubby

Height: 5"7

Short Bio: Rhiann is very outgoing and funny, and has a passion for love and friendships. She loves telling jokes and making people laugh or smile. She's always there for others despite how she's feeling emotionally. She's very stubborn sometimes and doesn't realize that she can't always be strong. Her favorite hobby is binge watching Netflix in her pajamas. She's got a huge potty mouth and often struggles to keep curse words out of her sentences. She's a huge music lover and almost always has it playing.


----------



## Aloe-ki (Apr 5, 2016)

Name: Loro
Gender, Sex: Female

Species: Dogwolf (mentality hybrid with nonspecific canine body)

Age: 16/17

Physical Description: 5'1". Brown-furred medium canine with g-shep inspired ears, a kinda short snout, and four legs. Her tail is poofy and bushy, and a little short. She has a maroon flame-like marking around her right eye, a maroon zigzag circling the black tip of her tail, a black diamond shape in the crook of her left arm, a maroon spiral on her right arm, maroon headfur with two black stripes that turn into horns when she's angry. Her body is solid and compact, like a brick.

Traits: Hypersensitive, bitter, emotional, hopeful, expressive.
She likes silence and relaxing her mind in quiet places, among other things. But she also likes the idea of fighting and being powerful.


----------



## speedactyl (Apr 5, 2016)

my First Fursona is 
Speedactyl
Pterodactyl or pterosaur type.
the link can explain more
http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Speedactyl-Refs-395104883

openly fun to fly with . relaxing and outgoing. can be catergorize as multirole type

the 2nd fursona is 
TwinFury 
Dragon type
just created 2014 by inputs from several friends 
some may called it an Aeromorph Mech Dragon or Transformer 
http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Dual-Function-Aeromorph-Dragon-567828688

friendly and crazy but sometimes difficult in some situations. also a fast one. can be catergorize as Air superiority type


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 5, 2016)

Name: Rose
Age: 15 (same as me)
Gender: Female
Romantic Orientation: Gay
Species: Crux
About her: Rose is very hyper and full of energy! She's loves to have fun and make people laugh (and succeeds at both). She's very optimistic and cheerful and tries her best not to complain to much. She does have some difficulty talking to people and she tends to get very excited when she talks, this causes her to interrupt, stutter or just talk loudly. She's also very creative and loves making things!

She's kind of boring I guess but she's pretty much me without the anxiety lol

This is her:


----------



## xokux (Apr 5, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> Name: Rose
> Age: 15 (same as me)
> Gender: Female
> Romantic Orientation: Gay
> ...


NICE FURSONA
dang i always wanted to draw okumura </3
someone drew him once as a complete anthro-cat which at the time, he was. but i revamped him so he has a human-like face, but cat-like ears and the rest of his body is basically all fur except for his upper arms and some other areas ;p


----------



## TwistTail (Apr 6, 2016)

My current fursona is a coyote/mutt/red deer hybrid though I'm looking into changing him somewhat.  I've mostly always had canine type fursonas(wolf, coyote, or dog) though I did once have a tiger/dragon which was awesome looking but ultimately not me.

His name changes frequently but he's pretty much always me.  Likes cute things, taking naps, drawing and eating sweets.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 6, 2016)

Name: Luku Zuku (I know that's my username. Whatever.)
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Species: Fennec Fox
Looks: Generally, he's quite scruffy. He'll often have graphite rubbed into his fur around his wrists and hands, and sometimes inexplicable places, from the rubbing and sharpening of pencils. He has normally gray fur, uncharacteristic to his family, which were generally a more sandy brown color. His eyes are a greenish blue and are hidden slightly under a small cloud of hair. He doesn't often care what he wears, to he'll often throw on whatever he grabs first. I can't commission either, so you'll have to use your imaginations.
Occupation: Student of Photography
Bio: He grew up in a more rural area, his parents being the type to frown upon technology. They tried to raise Luku as a farm hand to inherit the farm that they ran from his birth. However, Luku was the polar opposite of his family. Not only did his fur become a dirty gray color, but he was fascinated by technology, especially  that of cameras. To be able to freeze the world on a piece of paper whenever you want. That appealed to Luku the most. His parent's were slightly disapproving, knew that he was stubborn enough to never give up on something as passionate as this. They purchased a camera for him, and started to try and save up for an education in art for him. They enrolled him at a local art school, so he could learn about the other art styles alongside it. He loved it, but was also a little of an introvert. Having being home schooled most of his life, he was unused to contact with others, and didn't work well in groups unless he knew the members well. Now, he's attending a university to become a professional photographer, and often tries to draw online to help pay the bills alongside it.


It's still kind of a work in progress, but it's based a little on my own life.... I LOVE Photography, and I did grow into a rural family, although, my family supports me a bit. Do you have any criticism for me to improve on???


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 6, 2016)

Temporary/current name: ScrappytheFox (Reflected by his line of work and his hobbies) 
Age: 30
Sex: Male
Species: Red/Fennec/swift/corsac hybrid
Looks: Chubby, kinda tattered reddish sand color fur with scars here and there due to various accidents caused by his clumsyness. Currently has a bandage wrapped around his chest after a truck tire dismount gone wrong at work(did not happen to me irl, don't worry, its something i've made up for my character, but i am rather clumsy irl too).
Occupation: works at a recycling facility that usually handles e-scrap, but sometimes also deals with tires of various descriptions.
Bio: pretty much the same as my irl bio, atleast so far. Found interest in electronics at age 6 after hooking up a small dc motor to a 6 volt battery which stuck as his hobby for the rest of his life, now age 30 the electronics hobby has cooled down a bit in favor of beeing more active with computers and music production. Despite beeing tone deaf and lacking any form of musical training or theory, he set out to learn around christmas about three years ago and now has around 14 tracks of various genre and quality up on his soundcloud, most are rushed sounding with not much thought put into them.

My character is not that highly developed yet, had to make a few things up even typing this post down. He is yet to be visualized by drawing as i do not want to have him commissioned, but rather drawn & colored by my own handpawz.


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 6, 2016)

xokux said:


> NICE FURSONA
> dang i always wanted to draw okumura </3
> someone drew him once as a complete anthro-cat which at the time, he was. but i revamped him so he has a human-like face, but cat-like ears and the rest of his body is basically all fur except for his upper arms and some other areas ;p


Thank you omg

He sounds really cool!! I kinda of want to draw him for you lmao but I have a commission and an art trade to do and I've been procrastinating them too much as it is aaaah


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Apr 6, 2016)

There's an artist's rendition of my fursona just to the left of this post. Details below  V

Name: Arcturus Maple
Organism: _Vulpes gemmus_
Gender: Male
Height: 6' 3"
Weight: 185 lbs
Astrological Sign: Aquarius
Eye Color: Green
Coat Color: Black and White
Likes: Acquiring knowledge
Dislikes: Stupidity
Favorite Weather: Misty, with a light rain and veiled sunlight
Favorite Color: Violet
Special Skills: Magic, record-keeping, scavenging, stealth, animal handling
Occupation: Low Priest
Hobbies: costuming (he made those fake wings himself), gardening, recycling, learning, writing, visual arts, hunting, philosophy, organization, economics, games, and cooking.


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 6, 2016)

As I said before, I don't have an actual fursona that represents me. I do have a few characters, though; the most well-developed of these is probably Fleet Commandant So'Tasa Gu'Tanoth. I haven't spent much time on individuals because I've been focusing much more on the lore and fluff of the universe they exist in.

-----

NAME: So'Tasa Gu'Tanoth
GENDER: Male
AGE: 71
DATE OF BIRTH: 11.11.2451 (Argus I)
AFFILIATION: StarForce
POSITION: Commander, Third Fleet [S3FCOM]
TITLE: Fleet Commandant
RANK: Fleet Commandant
BIO: Widely hailed as the Hero of the Extinction War, Fleet Commandant Gu'Tanoth is also the longest-serving commander in Federation history. Though stoic and wily during the day, Gu'Tanoth's many sleepless nights are haunted by the thousands who died under his command, and the millions he was forced to abandon during the War. Fleet Commandant Gu'Tanoth often disagrees with Director Taniss CINCSDEF, whom he feels is still too young and inexperienced and thus unsuitable for such an important position.

Fleet Commandant Gu'Tanoth is not afraid to take great risks and employ unconventional tactics in the course of his duties, most famously exhibited during the Battle of the Bulwark in 2492 where his Third Fleet commandeered civilian mining equipment in direct defiance of colonial mandate and effectively weaponized it in defense of the Peace River system. Though many view him as somewhat of a radical and a loose cannon, there is no denying the results he has achieved by bending the rules.

-----

I've mentioned before in other threads that I grew up as an Air Force brat.. It's definitely had an impact on me, and I often find myself using Air Force or US doctrine and culture as a basic framework for not only the Hadean military but their society as a whole.


----------



## lyar (Apr 7, 2016)

Name: Lyar Summerfield
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Sexual orientation: Bi-sexual
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 165 lbs
Species: Wolf (combined with kommodo dragon after an experiment)
Fur color etc.: White turned black, dark green scales
Eye color: Brown turned green
Personality: Sarcastic, very blunt, usually seems angry 

Backstory: Lyar is from a northern tribe of wolves that have a special relationship with the northern lights. When a child is born he or she is given a tattoo that will glow with northern lights according to legend. Lyar's tattoo is located in the center of his upper back. As a child he was loud and energetic up until he was taken by organization obsessed with the manipulation of genetics. The organization collected 10 different species all in the age range of 13-16. After five or so years Lyar was the only remaining subject and the organizations last hope of success. The lab was short on substances to try to augment the final subject so they used the dna of a subject that recently died, a kommodo dragon. The end result of the experiment was Lyar having a large portion of the right side of his body primarily his arm become scale-ly. After the experiment Lyar felt a burst of rage and adrenaline in which he broke out of the facility only leaving some of the staff alive. The facility was well-hidden but close enough to the tribe for Lyar to find his way in the snow. He reached his tribe and collapsed.

Ugh that was a lot. I hope it doesn't sound too stupid. I'll get around to drawing him soon enough.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 7, 2016)

Nothing can beat mine in stupidity.


----------



## ShinxiNightmoon (Apr 7, 2016)

Name: Shinxi Nightmoon
Gender: Female
Age: 21
Sexual orientation: Bi
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 130 lbs
Species: Wolf
Personality: Strong and Adventurous, although a bit Ditzy

All I have is a base that I colored in as a picture of her. I hope to get a commission of her chara sometime...


----------



## lyar (Apr 7, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> Nothing can beat mine in stupidity.


Yeah but that doesn't really give a scale of how stupid. Plus how stupid could yours be? I bet it isn't stupid at all that is unless you want it to be.


----------



## Wohali (Apr 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> Name: Lyar Summerfield
> Gender: Male
> Age: 19
> Sexual orientation: Bi-sexual
> ...



I think it's great. Definitely different and unique and the backstory is fine.


----------



## lyar (Apr 7, 2016)

Wohali said:


> I think it's great. Definitely different and unique and the backstory is fine.


Thank you that means alot


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 7, 2016)

my main fursona
name: spaeless0ne
gender: male
species: water dragon
Sexual orientation: heterosexual
height: 9'2
weight: 100 lds
eye color: green


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 8, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> my main fursona
> name: spaeless0ne
> gender: male
> species: water dragon
> ...


9'2" and only 100lbs?
Your Fursona has less body mass than I do IRL and I'm 5'8" 121lbs


----------



## Pixxel_Stitches (Apr 8, 2016)

My Main Fursona (But she has an alter-ego)
Name: Pixxel
Gender: Female (but is okay with being called otherwise)
Species: Neon Tabby
Sexual Orientation: Pansexual
Height: 5'3
Weight: 121 lbs
Eye Color: Light Blue

Alter Ego
Name: Stitches
Gender: Female
Species: Neon Tabby
Sexual Orientation: Demisexual
Height: 5'3
Weight: 99 lbs
Eye Color: Mahogany


----------



## MissKittyMouse (Apr 8, 2016)

Name: Kitty
Age: 23
Sex: Female
Orientation: Straight
Species: Mouse
Height: ~6 inches
Weight: ~0.65 oz
Body Type: Hourglass shaped
Hair and fur: White
Eye color: Blue
Skills: Singing, Dancing, Physical Strength
Personality: Charming, Confident, Sultry


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello! I am an alien polymorph. My job in the Galactic Secret Service blowed up my mind and I lost the path of my heart...
I can look like everything I want   I am a male but I like also to be a shemale sometime 
I travel all around the galaxy with my craft I can bring you somewhere, just tell me wich planet! Would be fun...
I have advanced technology since I am from a specy that have billions years of evolution so watch out eheheh
I am here to talk but it's hard for me since my job is to keep it closed... I am looking for talkative friends
I am busy coz I am working on earth's ''NWO'' and working on a civilisation rehabilitation. Lot of work!
I don't know yet if I am welcome where I am walking but I will try to find my spot as always.
Well this is a part of me


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> 9'2" and only 100lbs?
> Your Fursona has less body mass than I do IRL and I'm 5'8" 121lbs


that's because he has to be light, otherwise he wouldn't be able to fly at all.


----------



## Wohali (Apr 8, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> that's because he has to be light, otherwise he wouldn't be able to fly at all.



This is a serious question and not me cracking a joke but does he have hollow bones like a bird? That would put an interesting spin on the way dragons function.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 8, 2016)

I wear a cloak all the time, other than that I'm a Rathalos


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2016)

Wohali said:


> This is a serious question and not me cracking a joke but does he have hollow bones like a bird? That would put an interesting spin on the way dragons function.


yep he has hollow bones, but that doesn't mean his bones are weak and easily breakable.


----------



## lyar (Apr 8, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> yep he has hollow bones, but that doesn't mean his bones are weak and easily breakable.


That's awesome I'd love to see a realistic "blueprint" of your character. Wouldn't it be sick to sculpt out the bones out of clay or something?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> That's awesome I'd love to see a realistic "blueprint" of your character. Wouldn't it be sick to sculpt out the bones out of clay or something?


Bone sculpture?


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Apr 8, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> that's because he has to be light, otherwise he wouldn't be able to fly at all.


What is your wingspan?


----------



## lyar (Apr 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Bone sculpture?


Yeah it wouldn't be pretty cool to do


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 8, 2016)

Bone sculptures are definitely interesting


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 9, 2016)

Arcturus Maple said:


> What is your wingspan?


8 1/2 feet.


----------



## Lucifer Drake (Apr 9, 2016)

For a couple of years I've been trying to find something fitting and last night I finally figured him out.

My profile picture gives you a good look at what he looks like, or at least what his face looks like. It also shows his playful side.

Name: Lucifer Drake.
Species: Bat.
Gender: Male.
Age: 19.
Height: 6'2 (189) cm.
Sexuality: Pansexual.
Eye Colour: Blue hazel.
Fur Colour: Dark brown.
Favorite Color: Black.
Skills: Being a bat, he has exceptional hearing and the ability to "see" in pitch blackness by echolocation. He has large wings (12'5 wingspan) that he can fly with. Although his vision is not perfect, he has about the same as an average human with healthy eyesight. He's got higher than average intelligence and the ability to consume blood without the risk of infections.
Current Occupation: Chemistry Student.
Hobbies: On his spare time, Lucifer loves to read Batman comics (surprise surprise), read scientific articles and experiments with chemistry.
Affiliations: None yet.
Bio: Unknown.
Personality Traits: Through the eyes of a stranger, he's shy yet serious. He often gives a calm impression. However, those who know him also know about his playfully mischievous side. He loves playing pranks on those he know and love. He's very very smart, understanding and honest. He speaks faster than average and can sometimes zoom out of discussion and start debating with himself. To some, he may appear childish, but to others he may appear abnormally mature for his age.

Please note that I am not my character in real life. He is only slightly based on me.

Please, if you have any questions or suggestions, let me know!


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Apr 12, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> 8 1/2 feet.


I'm surprised your wingspan is less than your height. I'm not criticizing it; I'm just surprised.


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 12, 2016)

Hiya! I'm Jiffy, a three way mutt mixed with Shiba Inu, Chow Chow, and Border Collie. I'm 18 years of age, 5 foot 6, and I weigh in at about 165 lbs! (It ain't fat, it's fluff...!) 
My favorite colors are teal and Miku green, I could literally marry a slice of cake, and I always wear my beloved 6 ft long scarf that my best friend gave to me! My best friend is a giant Doberman; she's real swell! People tend to think I'm a bit on the old-fashioned side but that's all right with me. At least I've got enough fashion to go around, yeah? My apologies for rambling for so long! I'd be pleased to make your acquaintance! Buh bye now!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 12, 2016)

Arcturus Maple said:


> I'm surprised your wingspan is less than your height. I'm not criticizing it; I'm just surprised.


wait, wouldn't that look a strange?


----------



## Zoralth (Apr 14, 2016)

Name: Zoralth
Species: Dutch Angel Dragon
Genderless, but goes by female pronouns to make it easier on others
Age: 30
Height: 5'3
Eye Color: Ice Blue
Fur Color: Deep Blue
Feather Color: Deep Blue fading into a light Blue-Purple

Small backstory thing:
Despite being older, Zoralth can act quite childish. She's a bubbly, outgoing dragon. She loves to poke fun at everyone (including herself), but she means it all in good fun. Her mental age has always been a bit behind what it should be, and she's quite aware of it. However, she accepts it as who she is, and she wouldn't trade it for anything in the world. 

Behind her disposition is a great mind. She's always been fascinated with the stars in the sky, dreaming of studying them one day

(She's a lot like me, but she's comfortable with who she is. I wish I was as comfortable as she is)


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 16, 2016)

Name: David Hix

Species: Water Deer

Age: 19

Bio: David is extremely peppy and what some would consider naive. He's very oblivious but loves to be extremely cute. Dancing and making friends is what he enjoys the most. He's never shy and he hates violence. And hugsssss (basically everything I wish I could be in public 

Physical desc.: Femboy body, light brown fur, green mohawk, pink heart freckles, pink spots on shoulders, thighs, and back, big purple eyes and purple tongue, and pink splatter patterns on his hooves and the first half of his arm (up to his elbow)

So yeeeeee:3 Fox is awesome btw--


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 16, 2016)

DEERE.  Still in the making, past that xD


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Apr 16, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> wait, wouldn't that look a strange?


In both of our pictures, our wingspans look to be at least twice as great as our heights. There's also the physics to consider. For comparison, one of the largest raptors, the Harpy Eagle, has a wingspan of about seven feet and weighs approximately 20 lbs.


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Apr 19, 2016)

Glider said:


> WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly said:
> 
> 
> > Glider said:
> ...



Sorry, just making sure we both knew what you meant…


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2016)

Arcturus Maple said:


> In both of our pictures, our wingspans look to be at least twice as great as our heights. There's also the physics to consider. For comparison, one of the largest raptors, the Harpy Eagle, has a wingspan of about seven feet and weighs approximately 20 lbs.


hmmm that's something to consider..... ^.=.^


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 19, 2016)

*Warning*: I tend to be long winded.

Rangifenn Poronoadi is what he is, and called. The shaman reindeer.
Age: unknown  
Sex: male  
Species: anthropomorphic reindeer    
Height: 6’2”    
Weight: 285 pounds    
Appearance: bipedal reindeer wearing a colorful blue, red, yellow and green Lappish coat, brownish grey fur and leather trousers, numerous small leather pouches on a fiber belt around his waist adorned by a few brass bells. A wry look in his eye, and some lichen and snow on his antlers, the shaman wears the Hannunvaakuna (Kaleva shield not) on a cord around his neck.

Hair and fur: grey, charcoal, black         
Markings: a black star in the light gray fur on his chest                      
Eye color: dark Amber                      
Other features: black hooves covered by grey fur

Behavior and Personality: Cautious, yet somewhat friendly. Observant, hopeful, helpful, caring, sometimes rowdy and restless.     
Skills: finding the good in others, ways of healing, teaching ways of healing, pathfinding and guiding others, Chanting magics and singing charms        
Weaknesses: another in need, cries from the lonely, the forlorn and wandering helpless         
Likes: lichen, salt, apples, carrots, beer, tundra wind, Birch Groves, chanting a joik, games, sauna         Dislikes: greedy hunters, unjust imbalance, the grasp for unneeded power, deforestation, lutefisk

History: He walked alone. Perhaps it is a blessing that history has overlooked most his kind. Many have come and gone along the way. Perhaps gotten by a hunter. Many have walked the path and never returned. Perhaps lost and can never find the way back. Not again has he heard them or smelled them. Perhaps a path apart and away will find his hooves one day.

Many names had he: Noadi, Demon Elk, Reindeer Lord, Snow digger, Drift walker, Blizzard Wayfinder, Sleigh leader, Still-one of the forest, and many more. Rangifenn, or just Fenn. The simpler the name the better he thinks.

After the great Damsel of the air became full and created the sea and the land, and the gold and silver suns chase each other across the vault of the heavens, snows covered the heath’s. Trees of Birch, Aspen, Pine, and Oak filled parts of the never ending lands between the lakes and streams. Creatures of the air, the water and the land took form. He was given his being at that time. The time before Giants. The time before men of legend, of Lemminkainen, Vainamoinen, and Ilmarinin. He was brought into being to watch over the simple creatures of the earth. Tend to their doings. The watcher, protector and knower of natural ways and things.

When man came into being, balance in nature changed. As man’s places grew, animals places moved, as did he with the animals. Seeing the way of men in that beginning time, offering healing to the wounded, and guidance to the lost in the forest and on the tundra, the reindeer noadi was accepted.

With time the way of man changed. No longer in accord with natural harmony was man. As with the animals and natural creatures of the world, he retreated ever to the north, where only those who were in accord with nature flourished.

The great damsel of creation, the one who arose full from the endless sea, maker of sky, wind, snow, tree, and barley, heaths, and briar, he could no longer smell or hear.
He would turn up to snow to find the lichen, and stroll the forest seeking peace. One with the air, earth and water, and all others around in harmony or disharmony, as it is now, he was now among many others.
It is a gleeful day, a day of revelation. Many others much like himself that he smelt, heard and saw now. No longer did he walk alone.

These old days and ways gave way to the now age. Modern things and life has become his new pasture. Ipods, DirecTV and internet, “Hmm, what sorcery?” he thought.
Fenn's had many partners, including a Scorpion, a beautiful Ettinesse, and a flying Dragon.

Teaching others mystic ways of hands on healing and its history is his current charge.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 21, 2016)

Name: Ecco.
Species: Vampire bat.
Gender: Bigender.
Age: 14.
Height: 1.58m
Wingspan: 2.75m
Personality: Shy but outgoing when with close friends, becomes attached to people too easliy, often comes across as ignorant.


----------



## Dracorean (Apr 21, 2016)

Guess quite a few people are doing this; 

*N*ame is Drako, its a simple name for a Dracòrean as it is based off one of the three guardian deities that are found within their history. He's a small 8'4 and roughly middle aged for his kind. A serious but warm individual, he tries to be overall 'good' in most aspects. 

He is a governing official, his family having a high status among his kind. Regardless of his position; he is mainly an explorer of sorts, and passionate for science and study. Though somewhat a traditionalist, he gain that trait through combat studies and training which was a recent addition to standardized education for the Dracòreans.

As such 'officially' he is in search for the 'Exiled' which were Dracòreans who held a belief opposed to that of the norm. However 'unofficially' he seeks out and learn more about the worlds his kind previously visited. Though he prefers to remain inconspicuous given the 'god like' impression that his kind give out, being able to manipulate elements, appear as something else (through the use of technology), rapidly regenerate, emphatic capabilities, and the ability to simply 'appear' anywhere.

Despite this, he is a simple being who enjoys stories, science, and spicy foods; even if he is a hyper-advanced ancient draconic alien from another galaxy.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 21, 2016)

Interesting...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 21, 2016)

No offense, but so many things have regenerative abilities.


----------



## Dracorean (Apr 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> No offense, but so many things have regenerative abilities.



Mmm that much I know, not many people give much explanation for it though; I suppose one way is tiny little machines. Which works but its a little more complicated then that.

Its sort of like an artificial gene that allows the reproduction of specialized 'repair cells' that allow rapid regeneration along with other 'defensive' functions, though that doesn't mean that lost limbs can be regrown like a salamander or a lizard.

A Dracòrean's anatomy is; different to say the least. There are some similarities but there are some oddities. Dual hearts, specialized lungs, crystalline bones, cell production organs. The horns of a Dracòrean have neural endings inside them that allows the detection of certain brain waves; its a sensory 'organ'.

Don't touch the horns, they are sensitive.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 21, 2016)

I say it's a cop-out for immortality


----------



## Dracorean (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, that's another thing. Which isn't often explained very well either by most people.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 21, 2016)

It's always easier to shoot-down ideas than it is to come up with them. And whether one intends it or not, any sentence beginning with "no offense" always comes across as offensive.


----------



## Dracorean (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh, no its fine; I'm just not being very descriptive cause I'm kinda new to the forums. Allot of the info I gave out is roughly two years old and it's just 'the icing on the cake' as people would say?

I would put up more but I don't want to be making unnecessarily long posts.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 21, 2016)

Fair enough. Good attitude. I'm intrigued because I touched on several of your characteristics in my recent work. 

Small world. See below, if you like novels.


----------



## Dracorean (Apr 21, 2016)

Would be nice to hear more about it, and sure I'll take a looksie.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 21, 2016)

I would love to discuss it; what author wouldn't? I just don't want to spoil it for the readers. If things go well for the book; I look forward to sharing my views at a live venue. A book signing would be a hoot!

Thanks for taking a look. Perhaps we could exchange PMs after you have read it.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 21, 2016)

Zoralth said:


> Name: Zoralth
> Species: Dutch Angel Dragon
> 
> 
> [cute picture]



bah.  totally adorbs!


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 21, 2016)

Name: Ivory Brier
Age: teen something?
Gender: female / female pronouns
Species: Persian lioness
Orientation: homosexual /Panromantic
Personality: very much a derp, trouble maker till the day she dies, a bit cocky (correction: very cocky, believes she is a god among anthros) can get in trouble a lot but extremely loyal and if you touch her friends she will cut you. Usually silly but when the need arises she will step up an actually is a pretty good leader if she's not busy making out with some random doe she found on the street.

Ref- http://nyandragons.deviantart.com/art/Ivory-Lion-Ref-Sheet-for-the-3-time-593889250

I know, still ironing out her kinks, but she's good for now


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 21, 2016)

crystallinecanine said:


> Hiya! I'm Jiffy, a three way mutt mixed with Shiba Inu, Chow Chow, and Border Collie. I'm 18 years of age, 5 foot 6, and I weigh in at about 165 lbs! (It ain't fat, it's fluff...!)
> My favorite colors are teal and Miku green, I could literally marry a slice of cake, and I always wear my beloved 6 ft long scarf that my best friend gave to me! My best friend is a giant Doberman; she's real swell! People tend to think I'm a bit on the old-fashioned side but that's all right with me. At least I've got enough fashion to go around, yeah? My apologies for rambling for so long! I'd be pleased to make your acquaintance! Buh bye now!


That is adorable oh mah goodness


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a closet full of hoodies and cloaks so nobody can tell my true identity.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 21, 2016)

Noes!


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 21, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> Name: Ivory Brier
> Age: teen something?
> Gender: female / female pronouns
> Species: Persian lioness
> ...



I assume thats your art page?

if so, nice work, keep it up


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 21, 2016)

Yah, uploading art to FA is REALLY glitchy for me (old computer)


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 21, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> Yah, uploading art to FA is REALLY glitchy for me (old computer)


Youre not the first to have that problem, dont worry.  I had a hard time back when I was on my historic PC.


----------



## ItzRiley (May 21, 2016)

Name: Riley
Age:18
Sex: Male
Height: 5'9
Species: Black Fox
Well Riley here thinks he's a bit off a badass . He loves traveling, hang out with friends, wear cool clothes, and loves to run super fast. Status: Trying to impress "Chloe" another character I created :0


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 21, 2016)

Name: Rinku
Age: 19 (In some iterations)
Sex: Male
Height: 6'0
Species: Golden Retriever
Orientation: Bisexual
Very chill, outgoing and loyal to those who can earn his loyalty.  His minimal hardships make him very relaxed, which turns into laziness on "bad days", which are reduced by his constant willing to learn new things like skateboarding and graffiti art.  He dreams to be able to showcase his free spirit to a larger crowd and stay young forever with a significant other.


----------



## aluminumnati (May 26, 2016)

Name: Brailey Augustine
Age: 19
Sex: Female
Height: 5'1"
Species: Mouse
Brailey's a huge dork. Her favorite pastimes are discreetly poking unsuspecting passersby to see if they blame someone else, watching dumb YouTube videos and cartoons,  and just being a lazy lil mouse.


----------

